# chewing feet



## Pinkmom (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ...my puppy is 11 months old and has started chewing on her feet... I can't find any cuts or problems and have already cut her nails... what else could it be? thanks Debbie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Debbie, welcome to the forum!

I think that's typically a sign of allergies.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it's usually a food allergy. Maybe you could try switching her food. What are you feeding now?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Does your pup have plenty of toys or chew bones? My girl will chew on her feet sometimes if she is bored.


----------



## Pinkmom (Feb 5, 2011)

I feed Chicka the Chicken soup for the dog lover's food... I think it is pretty good...ingredient wise... I just bought her some new toys yesterday so maybe that will help. What food is good if she has allergies?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It could be summer allergies,so grass seeds etc.Also dogs can become allergic to pretty much anything,like us humans.Try her on a 100 % natural dog food,with no wheat gluten and soya free,also no artificial preservatives,colours and flavours.You can also try an apple cider spray on her paws, to try and stop her chewing on them.:welcome:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I took my dog to the vet for this once and she gave me 100 reasons of what it could be and barely helped! 

So what I started to do was watch when were the times he would chew his feet and I realized it was whenever he was feeling ignored. I literally saw him bring a toy to my mom and she was in a conversation and wasn't paying attention and then he started chewing. Thats when I learned it was from boredom in our case but I think it can also be from allergies as well.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

clare said:


> It could be summer allergies,so grass seeds etc.Also dogs can become allergic to pretty much anything,like us humans.Try her on a 100 % natural dog food,with no wheat gluten and soya free,also no artificial preservatives,colours and flavours.You can also try an apple cider spray on her paws, to try and stop her chewing on them.:welcome:


Yes. Try to cut out wheat. I am not sure what foods are good for allergies. My guys are on the raw diet and I've heard that can be good for allergies.

Watch your treats too... I like to only give 100% natural treats. I give my guys a lot of jerky treats. No greenies. I also give crackers with no wheat. I think they use chick peas instead.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree. I would stick to grain free kibble.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

We have the same problem April-October and attribute it to an outdoor grass allergy.
Vet told us same thing that it could be a number of things.

It's a constant battle for us. I'm ready for the grass to go dormant.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It usuallyy is a sign of allergy or boredom, being summer, I'd guess something in the yard. You can give her about a CC of liquid children's benadryl every so often. My SOX is super sensitive to bug bites and this works for her.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico's white paws were red and he was always licking them. A few months ago I switched him to grain free food. His paws are now almost all white.
but I really can't tell if it was due to a seasonal allergy or the grain free food.
I suspect that it was the food change that helped.

Finnegan, however, chews one paw and his tail and I noticed that he does it when he is inactive for periods of time. When I see him doing it I try to play with him or take him for a walk.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

I think that's a sign of allergies. Have you consulted a vet already?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have just switched both mine to grain free, am definitely watching treats, as giving treats with grains would defeat the whole plan. Lettuce ribs and some peanut butter to fill the pipe bones are what I am doing now. I need to fix some other treats, grain free...any ideas?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My girl has a very bad atopic allergy and is seeing our local vet and going to NC vet school to an a specialist. I thought Misty's was bordom (I always think it's something I did or didn't do) but after she wore a cone for weeks and the paws were still raw we all new better. We have done a lot of testing food was ruled out long ago and the specialist told me (not the first one to say this) that food allergy's are rare and dogs can have sensitivities to food but still rare and true allergies can be hard to find. Food is easy but just because a dog is doing well on a new food diet does not mean that is really it and the allergy can come back a few years latter way worse. My Lhasa has a problem with wheat and corn but he swells up and scraches and his skin turns red then he starts losing his hair.
I have used Benedryal for seasonal allergys and it worked for my Lhasa and my Tzus. Misty seems to have a very bad one and she is a white color her feet get raw even without chewing, in the spring and last week it got so bad walking outside sans socks or foot covering hurts her. My Vets all agree this year has been a very bad year for allergys and pets. Hope you get to the bottom of your babies problem.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my sweet girl is allergic to a lot of foods and what I do for treats takes a bit of work, but she loves them!
I bake a sweet potato (or 2 depending on the size), scoop out the flesh and puree it, then using a butter knife spread it over the holes in a TINY ice cube tray and freeze them!
When they are frozen, I pop them out and into a baggie and into the freezer they go!
She gets them for after grooming treats, after walk treats (because I wash her feet when we get home!) and any other training/obedience we do IN the house. I also use them in her kong, topped with a little peanut butter.
For treats outside (walks, recall) we used beef liver (dried) or 100% Wellness Beef Jerky ... she is allergic to chicken, apples, turkey, carrots ... so finding treats she CAN have is VERY, very hard... it is just cheaper to make them myself! LOL


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure sounds like allergies to me. Tucker has allergies also. We switched his food to California Natural Venison Grain Freed kibble and give him 1/2 tablet of Benadryl twice a day (per Vet's directions). Tucker weighs 18 lbs. If needed we can give him another 1/2 tablet per day, but twice a day works well for Tucker. We noticed a difference after adding the Benadryl so I believe his allergies are environmental rather then food induced.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I have one foot chewer. Someone suggested to add coconut oil to his food. May be a coincidence, but he's much better.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

tootle said:


> I have one foot chewer. Someone suggested to add coconut oil to his food. May be a coincidence, but he's much better.


The coconut oil is interesting, I am sure there are reasons this worked!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

This article had interesting info about the oil.
http://www.411-for-dogs.com/coconut-oil-for-dogs.html


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

tootle said:


> This article had interesting info about the oil.
> http://www.411-for-dogs.com/coconut-oil-for-dogs.html


What a wonderful site, not only does it tell about the coconut oil, but volumes about raw, homecooked and processed diets for dogs and cats. I think this site is a wealth of information....
Thanks for sending this!! I can spend many hours here...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am using omagaderm for two of my dogs in larger doses then on the package but a Allergist has directed how much and when, this is to help build a moist cushion and keep the skin from getting dry. Coconut oil is often used in the third world as a suppliment and does help with dry skin, but mostly it helps as it is very fatty compaired to other oils so if your dog is overweight already do watch the dosage. Most oils help with mild skin cases. I really wish my guys could be treated with just the omaga oil alone, the thing I have noticed is that with the omagaderm my guys coats take forever to dry and before weeks end their coats are oily esp. Misty not a good look. If after using a supplement your dogs feet are still red you should see a Vet.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I notice Mia biting on her left leg and pulling out the hair, there is nothing there and the skin looks fine...not sure what is going on. I give her the pipe bone when i see her do this...but sometimes the spot is wet and i know she was licking, or pulling out hair...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flynn, It is still early days for your Mia, is it possible it might be anxiety? Even though licking and chewing the paws is often allergies, sometimes its bordom or anxiety and if the behavior is not redirected it can be come a problem. You can also get dogs with both an allergy and a habit of chewing...our dogs are as complex as real children. My granddaughter told me I should not keep looking at Misty's pink feet, I was "giving her a complex and hurting her feels". :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about spraying her paws with a taste deterrent for dogs such as bitter apple.And give her a chewy toy she really likes whilst waiting for the coconut oil to work it's magic!!That way you have all your bases covered.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Flynn, It is still early days for your Mia, is it possible it might be anxiety? Even though licking and chewing the paws is often allergies, sometimes its bordom or anxiety and if the behavior is not redirected it can be come a problem. You can also get dogs with both an allergy and a habit of chewing...our dogs are as complex as real children. My granddaughter told me I should not keep looking at Misty's pink feet, I was "giving her a complex and hurting her feels". :biggrin1:


You are probably right. She could have been doing this for a while the hair was so short I would not have seen it..it is right at the joint and it is both feet. I will give her a while and see. Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I just read an article that many small dogs are allergic to chicken. If I remember where I saw I will forward to you. Linda


----------



## eso (Nov 1, 2009)

Coconut oil has done wonders for my two havs! 

I started giving them a bit because my girl was always itchy and licking at her paws, and since then, their coats have gotten quite a lot softer. My boy doesn't really have problems with itching but just really likes the taste, so he gets some too. The crazy thing is, since starting to give it to them regularly, his digestive problems have entirely disappeared. Just healthy poops day in, day out... Yay!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I use coconut oil on my hair and it is a great conditioner,I have also rubbed it into Nellie's paws in the hope that it would stop her nibbling on her front paws, well I have only done it once,and although she liked licking it off her paws at first[only to be expected]she has left her paws alone ever since.I am going to start giving her a tiny amount orally.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

After reading the website about coconut oil I decided to try some on Tucker's paw. I went to GNC Vitamin Shop and purchased some organic extra virgin cold pressed coconut oil. I rubbed in on Tucker's paw once on Thursday and again on Friday. I haven't seen him licking or chewing his paw since. I honestly didn't think this would work, but thought it was worth trying just incase. I'm tickled to death. Tucker seems to love the taste so I think I'll give him a little bit each day and see what happens with his coat. It tends to be somewhat dry. Hoping to see improvement there.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

My moxie had a chewing problem on her back leg,after awhile another vet had told me her chewing was like a bad habit of a person chewing there nails?i tried different things,like covering her leg,apple cider vinegar she liked the taste of.?but i found some stuff called Natures Miracle, No-Chew(deterrent Spray).and she no longer chews her hair of her leg.


----------

